# Xhype - What Flavour Profiles are your favourite lately?



## Steven Xhype (21/10/20)

@Steven Xhype - Loving a good milky and cereal Flavour lately , let me know what you guys are enjoying currently ?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## NecroticAngel (21/10/20)

Floral things. I swear I never thought I'd say it. But done right they are so damn addictive

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (21/10/20)

On DL I love my mixed fruits (no citrus) on Ice! (0-6mg)

MTL its tobacco/banana/custard for the win! (3-9mg, not a fan of high nic)

Reactions: Like 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (21/10/20)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> On DL I love my mixed fruits (no citrus) on Ice! (0-6mg)
> 
> MTL its tobacco/banana/custard for the win! (3-9mg, not a fan of high nic)



get some 18mg freebase and grow those chest hairs!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (21/10/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> get some 18mg freebase and grow those chest hairs!


The Mrs vapes 18mg, 0.5Ω at 30w.... every time i rewick her tanks and have to test it i grow them like crazy.... i pitty the poor soul that grabs her device one day thinking its DL low nic.... they will die!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (21/10/20)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> The Mrs vapes 18mg, 0.5Ω at 30w.... every time i rewick her tanks and have to test it i grow them like crazy.... i pitty the poor soul that grabs her device one day thinking its DL low nic.... they will die!



How is she related to Chuck Norris again?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Steven Xhype (22/10/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> Floral things. I swear I never thought I'd say it. But done right they are so damn addictive


Floral Things?? thats a new one, I haven't heard that one before...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Steven Xhype (22/10/20)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> On DL I love my mixed fruits (no citrus) on Ice! (0-6mg)
> 
> MTL its tobacco/banana/custard for the win! (3-9mg, not a fan of high nic)


I love a good Tobacco Flav, think i'm getting one this week

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (22/10/20)

Steven Xhype said:


> Floral Things?? thats a new one, I haven't heard that one before...


I know right. But so addictive I've had to lower my nic down to 2mg.... Like that bad

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## NecroticAngel (22/10/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> I know right. But so addictive I've had to lower my nic down to 2mg.... Like that bad


There's a damn fine line between floral and toilet spray. But oh man if you get it right

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Steven Xhype (22/10/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> How is she related to Chuck Norris again?


Must be Long lost uncle, we are know we have a little Chuck Norris in Us somewhere

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Steven Xhype (22/10/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> I know right. But so addictive I've had to lower my nic down to 2mg.... Like that bad


if you ever get one thats done just right please let us know , i'd love to try it

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Steven Xhype (22/10/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> get some 18mg freebase and grow those chest hairs!


I feel an 18mg might just kick all the chest hairs off

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## alex1501 (22/10/20)

Steven Xhype said:


> Floral Things?? thats a new one, I haven't heard that one before...



It's the best kept vapig secret.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## alex1501 (22/10/20)

Almost forgot, in response to the OP, pretty much everything palatable with some extra attention towards exotic fruits and the above mentioned florals.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (22/10/20)

CUSTARDS

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Grand Guru (22/10/20)

Chilled Fruity flavours 99% of the time. I’m happy the 3mg batch I bought during lockdown out of fear is halfway finished and that I’m back on my one shots mixed at 1mg (and sometimes I just put a few drops or nothing and honestly do not notice the difference anymore)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stranger (28/10/20)

Mints and menthol for ADV

Banana
Custard
Cheesecake

for after supper.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CJB85 (28/10/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> There's a damn fine line between floral and toilet spray. But oh man if you get it right


https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/61783#lychee_blossom_by_havohej

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CJB85 (28/10/20)

I get bored quickly, so I vape many different profiles.
My MTL mainstay is tobacco for the most part.
My current DL favourite is a fantastic Mango Cinnamon Ice Cream.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked (29/10/20)

Coffee, coffee and more coffee! If you don't believe me, look here.

And Bakery/Dessert. Nothing better than one mod with coffee and another with Bakery and alternating puffs!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------

